# WANTED - Seiko 7A38-6040



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

*WANTED - Seiko 7A38-6040*


View Advert


As in the title. Box and papers not necessary (but would be nice) although the watch being presented in good condition and fully functional is vital.

Manythanks,

J




*Advertiser*

JimboJames1972



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

JimboJames1972 said:


> *
> WANTED - Seiko 7A38-6040
> *
> 
> ...


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-SEIKO-CHRONOGRAPH-SPORTS-100-WRISTWATCH-/262776263245?hash=item3d2eaf924d:g:HEAAAOSw241YXnFB


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Perfect! Many thanks.

J


----------

